# This is my method



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

About 15 years back a farmer was having trouble with canadas eating his rye that he had planted as a cover crop. He asked me to shoot them. The only hide was a rock pile. I hate rock piles. If you are hiding in them the birds dont come close . Well I shot a few geese and saved his rye. I didn't get the shoot that I should have. It got me thinking. How do I hide in any type of cover? You must be able to hide in stubble,black dirt. corn rye, green fields every type . How do you do this? Simple you must look like a goose! Do any of you remember the goose suit. This was patened by some farm folk in Minn. I had been doing this for 5 years before they came on the scene. I thought about selling the product but decided there was not going to be much money in it. I was right tthe guys who marketed it quit. I use this method about 80 % of the time. I have 6 black coveralls They must be 100% cotten. I have bleached these so that they have a soft gray color. the color of a canada. Some of them I spray painted a feather pattern on the back. not necessary. Hats are black with a brim and ear flaps. I paint a white cheek patch on the hat ; ear flaps are worn down to cover skin If you do not wear glasses you can camo your face totally black and you can look directly at the geese. the will not spook. If you use this method you must have very large decoys. I use flambeau full bodies huge and g/h super mags. The decoys must big or this method does not work. You can layout or you can be in a kneeling position. Big guys must layout their profile is too high. Movement is acceptable it should be slow no fast moves. This means you can change position for a better shot. I stay in akneeling position. I turn with the geese so I can call and read the geese. I call the shot in my spread so I must be on top of it. This is a deadly method I have used for over 15 years. I like the folks on this form and wanted to share this with them.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Man, I'd love to see a picture of you dressed up in costume with a limit of geese in your hands--you probably get a few strange looks when you go to the cafe after the hunt?

I was wondering if that company that made the goose suite went out of business. I was going to buy one for my old man as a joke--never thought that it would actually work.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Ouack Your right. In the past I was super serious about the hunt and I would make everyone in spread wear black face camo. I used the heavy greasy kind that stays on When you went to town for gas or to thecafe the people thought we were nuts (true). Istarted carring soap and water to clean up. I was going to take some pictures and put them on the site but never followed through. I will do it next year. Ithink you folks will get akick out of it. He who laughs last laughs hardest. The people who marketed the goosesuit went out of business. They produced a poly/cotton blend coverall. It had a pattern of feathers on the back. It also had a hood(bad idea).It seemed as though it would be very shiny. The idea of this method is to blend in and not stand out. This method works well but it marginal in that if you dont do right it is a bust. I use about 70 to 100 decoys. 30 bigfoot 12 big flambeaus 30 or 40 super mags. I'll use sillys if it is cloudy and not real windy. I do have eliminator blinds but I still use this method most often. good luck


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've seen the photo albums and the goose suit works.

Old Hunter says it best how he describles using them. He sits on his knees and bends forward. He's able to move his head and watch since the birds think he's a goose. When he pulls up to shoot.....no flare. When you pop out of a blind the birds put on the anti-locks.

Yes, the locals think he's nuts....maybe that's why they call him the "goose nazi".  No lie, that's what he's known as.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Know a guy in Wisc. who likes to use "the suit". Describes the same success.

The only problem I have is that too many folks in ND use rifles from the road. I'm even a little wary about using a goose chair. Would be kinda like dressing in a deer costume during deer season. If the guy was a lucky shot, you wouldn't even hear the bang, let alone wave orange or return fire.

"Hey look, there's a really big goose out there...."

M.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Chris Any chance we can change the nickname ? How about I wear a little white collar and you call me father goose ? Most anything other than goose nazi . Thanks Drakekiller Good luck


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I would really enjoy to see that suite in action!!. Chris had told me a many times about it. But it really seems like a good idea. I saw those suites for sale in Cabeles awhile back but they havent been in it for acouple years here so maybe they didnt sell to many. But old hunter it sounds like it works for eh?To bad the hunting season is coming to an end, it seemed like it just started. But oh well on to ice fishing.


----------

